# Hoof trimming with a Dremel tool



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

Yesterday I trimmed all the goats and used the dremel tool for the first time. Wow, I'm so impressed with how quick & easy it was to get the entire foot flat and balanced. I just used the 1/2" sanding wheel with a medium grit. The goats seemed less annoyed by it than the plainer and rasp.


----------



## wildegoats0426 (Aug 30, 2013)

This is so what I need! I have to have my boyfriend trim hooves (which he hates) bc the others are too big for my hands and their hooves are too hard to cut for me. Where did you get this!


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

That is what I use, only I have a cordless. Available at your local Home Depot or Lowes. Love it.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I saw something like that on FB. It was different but a great idea.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

I should try that after I get my does hooves back in order. It is really hard with how bad my does hooves are. I just got them and the guy didn't trim hooves. So my one does back feet the hooves are sideways and I am not 100% sure how I will ever get them corrected.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Take your nippers and trim off all the part that is curled under, it isn't as hard as you might think, once you get started it gets easier, just dive in and start clipping.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Oh no I have trimmer to the quick it's not that over growth that has turned the whole hoof us curled under I will try to get a picture


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

This is what both her rear hooves look like


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

My 4 year old weather has both inside toes that were beginning to turn in. With the Dremel I was finally able to get them short enough, as well as flat and balanced. Even though I was trimming with the hand tools every 7-8 weeks I just couldn't seem to get them corrected. With the Dremel I get them about 75% better and will trim again in 4 weeks to keep them balanced. And they are not too short either, we went for a three mile hike this morning and they are all moving good. I think you might be surprised how much your does feet can improve with a corrective trim.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

How much was that dremel? I might need to go get one


----------



## Krahm (Apr 7, 2013)

http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-4000-2...F8&qid=1411612361&sr=8-2&keywords=dremel+tool


----------

